# Today I had my first heat-related call of this year...



## Jac [ITA] (Jun 15, 2009)

...the summer is officially started! 

It was around 12:00 when we got sent out to a possible heat stroke in the city centre, temp was around 33-35 °C (92-95 °F) no wind. The patient was a sweet lady from the UK who complained of feeling dizzy and was a shivering a little. Nothing major, she recovered quickly after been loaded in the ambulance with A/C, gave her an IV and transported to the ER for evaluation.
And while we where there an identical case was assigned to the other crew... And it's only the beginning... :wacko:

So,dear tourist from cold and foggy land remember: "if it's hot, drink a lot" B) 

Happy summer everyone and stay safe!


----------

